# taking GW out of the Undead



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Soooooo apart rom mantic games where is the best place to get hordes of undead on the cheep????


----------



## misfratz (Feb 9, 2012)

If you look a little lower down in this very forum you will see a thread about Wargames Factory Skeletons. I don't have any, but - apart from the possibly fiddly construction - they sound and look really good.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=105869


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

"Seen Kyle?"

Like most "not-GW" fantasy models I've seen, these are kinda goofy looking.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.reapermini.com/Miniatures/Bones/latest/77001

$1.66 per skeleton.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Dagmire said:


> Soooooo apart rom mantic games where is the best place to get hordes of undead on the cheep????


I hate to say it But E-bay or a trading site. If you really want undead i think i have a bunch of Extra skeletons\zombies\vampires\rare & special choices kicking around i could part with for 60-70% off retail


----------



## Robfu (Feb 14, 2012)

DeathKlokk said:


> "Seen Kyle?"
> 
> Like most "not-GW" fantasy models I've seen, these are kinda goofy looking.


Those look good. they remind me of 'Army of Darkness' or the old 'Jason and the Argonaughts' movies.


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

have you seen the "zombies" tile board games. you can buy a bag of zombies for that game for a couple bucks. super cheap. you could even have clown zombies!


----------

